
Classic Computer and Video Game Magazine Christmas Covers - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2018/12/18/a-christmas-cover-story-55-classic-computer-and-video-game-magazine-covers/
======
Zenst
Only one I diffinitiavly remember from that time: [https://paleotronic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/12/YourCompu...](https://paleotronic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/12/YourComputer8112-1.jpg) few felt familiar, but then,
was UK market selection for me and so Your Computing and BYTE would be the
ones with PCW.

I do miss BYTE, odd to remember a time in which you actually enjoyed the
adverts as much as the content, something you could not achieve today as
easily.

------
fractallyte
I thought this was going to be, literally, "Computer & Video Games" magazine
covers... Example: [https://archive.org/details/cvg-
magazine-026](https://archive.org/details/cvg-magazine-026)

It was one of the best UK magazines, packed with 'type-in' programs for
various home computers!

But the article doesn't feature even a single cover... :-(

------
rikroots
Hah! My one claim to computing fame is that I submitted a game - a Frogger
clone - to Amiga Format and it won Reader Game of the Month (and £50) in the
Christmas 1999 Issue[1].

Sadly the magazine cover was distinctly un-christmassy - not a single elf or
sleigh in sight - thus not good enough to be included in any list of classic
Christmas covers.

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/amigaformatmagazine-131/page/n35](https://archive.org/details/amigaformatmagazine-131/page/n35)

------
city41
I enjoy following
[https://twitter.com/OldGameMags](https://twitter.com/OldGameMags) for a
little dose of nostalgia in my feed.

------
heyflyguy
so fun to look at these. I'd really enjoy going back and looking at some
original Nintendo Power magazines sometime.

~~~
stuart78
Merry Holidays!

[https://archive.org/details/Nintendo_Power_Issue001-Issue127](https://archive.org/details/Nintendo_Power_Issue001-Issue127)

